# Looking for good/reputable Sargent, TX home builder



## Salty22

Looking for a recommended home builder who has experience and know-how to build a custom home on piers on a lot on Caney Creek in Sargent, TX. Looking for recommendations for contractors you have used and would personally recommend! Open to contractors based in Lake Jackson, Freeport, Matagorda, or Galveston if they can build in Sargent. Thanks all!


----------



## mowax.555

Salty22 said:


> Looking for a recommended home builder who has experience and know-how to build a custom home on piers on a lot on Caney Creek in Sargent, TX. Looking for recommendations for contractors you have used and would personally recommend! Open to contractors based in Lake Jackson, Freeport, Matagorda, or Galveston if they can build in Sargent. Thanks all!


call Dale Baxter // Apple builders hes in Sargent 512-461-0036


----------



## mowax.555

Apple builders in Sargent Dale Baxter 512-461-0036


----------

